# Way to turn off locations, percentage bar and title when reading?



## rob_kindle (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, 

I was introduced to kindle on the blackberry. One thing I really liked was just reading with no page numbers or distracting information.  Today I bought a kindle 2 and when i read any book I have the title on the top of the screen and the percentage bar and locations on the bottom.  Is there any way to turn off all this information so i only see the text of the book and don't have the distraction?  Thanks!

Rob


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

None that I know of. I don't even notice it when I'm engrossed in a book, though.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm pretty certain there's no way to turn it off - I've never heard it mentioned or even heard of anyone else wanting to do it. Like NogDog said, if you just concentrate on reading, you'll soon lose yourself in the book and won't even notice it - it's not like it's a different colour or flashing or anything like that.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't notice that info at all when I'm reading. I guess I'm just used to it being there and don't even see it any more. When I put my cursor in front of a word to find a definition and then keep reading, the definition at the bottom does kind of distract me--probably because it's something new there. When I turn the page, it's gone and I don't even notice the other stuff any more.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like having that information. . . .it's like when I'm reading a paper book and can judge how far into it I am.  If the book also has a linked ToC, you can even see approximately how close to a chapter ending you are.  And paper books usually do have header information and page numbers on each page.  The idea of the Kindle device is to make it as close to reading a paper book as possible but with a 'carry your whole library around' technology. 

But, to answer the question, as far as I know, there's no way to turn it off.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

freelantzer said:


> I don't notice that info at all when I'm reading. I guess I'm just used to it being there and don't even see it any more. When I put my cursor in front of a word to find a definition and then keep reading, the definition at the bottom does kind of distract me--probably because it's something new there. When I turn the page, it's gone and I don't even notice the other stuff any more.


You don't have to wait till you turn the page to take away the dictionary definition - just press the 'back' button when you've finished with it.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> You don't have to wait till you turn the page to take away the dictionary definition - just press the 'back' button when you've finished with it.


Thanks.  I feel silly for not thinking of that myself; it seems totally obvious now that you say it.


----------

